# Orbea Factory Tour web video - BBC



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

Orbea factory tour: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympic_games/world_olympic_dreams/9338206.stm


Enjoy,

CKing


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

Neat video. Thanks for posting.


----------

